# Eating before bed



## ph8bringer (Dec 14, 2004)

Is it a good idea to eat high-protein foods before bed? I was thinking that perhaps while sleeping, the body can absorb more protein from food and make better use of it. Is this true? Thanks for any answers.

Cheers.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Dec 14, 2004)

the goal is for your body to always be in an anabolic state to preserve or build muscle so yes protein before bed is a must. preferably a slower digesting protein.....cottage cheese is a perfect source.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 14, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> the goal is for your body to always be in an anabolic state to preserve or build muscle so yes protein before bed is a must. preferably a slower digesting protein.....cottage cheese is a perfect source.


I have that every night,1/2 to 1 cup but I always add a banana...U think its a bad idea to add such carbs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I have that every night,1/2 to 1 cup but I always add a banana...U think its a bad idea to add such carbs?


Are you trying to lose weight, gain or maintain?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Dec 14, 2004)

if i was cutting i would not eat a banana.....especially right before bed.


----------



## ph8bringer (Dec 14, 2004)

Cool. Thanks guys. I was waiting for a reply before going to sleep. 

I just had 2 tuna and cheese sandwiches and I'm going to bed now. Thanks again!


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 14, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Are you trying to lose weight, gain or maintain?


Im bulking for 3 more weeks, but I easily put on fat so I gotta be careful!


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 14, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i would not eat a banana.....especially right before bed.


I usually have it within 2 hours of my bed time


----------



## bulletproof1 (Dec 14, 2004)

bananas are the worst fruit you can eat if fat gain is a worry for you. that is just mho but im sure i will get reamed for it. the banana posts always start fights.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

What Bullet said!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2004)

Personally, I'd get rid of the banana at bedtime too.  If you really want the banana then have it PWO instead.


----------



## BONES (Dec 14, 2004)

Late night digestion can result in reduce sleep quality as this is normaly the resting period for the stomach.........


----------



## Jodi (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh brother......here we go again 

If I recall, I read somewhere you are not a bodybuilder but a vegetarian runner.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

LOL. The easiest thing to do is just always listen to Jodi!!!!


----------



## LAM (Dec 14, 2004)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> I usually have it within 2 hours of my bed time



I would 86 the banana and consume the cottage cheese about 30 minutes before bed time...


----------



## redspy (Dec 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Oh brother......here we go again
> 
> If I recall, I read somewhere you are not a bodybuilder but a vegetarian runner.


And the _quote of the week_ award goes to (drum roll).... Jodi


----------



## redspy (Dec 14, 2004)

I usually have a scoop of micellar casein just before bed.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2004)

I eat two cups of cottage cheese with a big glass of milk everynight.  I seemed to have packed on some thickness by doing so.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 14, 2004)

darn!!I really liked having a banana at nite...really filling(Im always starved in the AM)...Oh well, Ill move it to b-fast!


thanx for the advice...


----------



## BONES (Dec 15, 2004)

Climber, backpacker, mtb biker, skateboarder and Rally racer........... Just becuase I dont have intentions on getting BIG does not mean I know any less than others on the topic........ Real muscles for real uses.........

(edit for not proof reading...Again)


LP.............




			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> Oh brother......here we go again
> 
> If I recall, I read somewhere you are not a bodybuilder but a vegetarian runner.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

BONES said:
			
		

> Just becuase I dont have intentions on getting BIG *means* I know any less than others on the topic
> LP.............


So you admit this, LOL


----------



## sara (Dec 15, 2004)

How about adding banana extract to your cottage cheesewith some Almond/Peanut butter?  

Better fruit options before bed could be blueberries


----------



## ChrisROCK (Dec 15, 2004)

does the late night protein source have to come from something like cottage cheese, or the like?  How about a  whey shake with milk?


----------



## sara (Dec 15, 2004)

If you bulking I think milk with whey is ok... Jodi, correct me if I'm wrong  
but cottage cheese with whey or just cottage cheese with some EFA is ideal!


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 15, 2004)

Ill survive, Ive made "the switch", no more banana at nite...Just cottage cheese...2 straight nights of resisting the banana so far!lol

I think Ill try the berries option..yum!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Dec 16, 2004)

whey before bed is a poor choice imo. it digests too quickly. stick with the cottage cheese and some fat.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

Whey is fine before bed so long as you add some healthy fats.  I eat whey before bed every night right now because I can't have dairy during a comp diet.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 16, 2004)

I think whey is the worst choice of protein you could possibly have before bed.  Whey isn't very good at keeping your body in an anabolic state for extended periods of time; the body assimilates it too quickly.  Adding fats to slow gastric emptying helps alleviate this problem, but not toally.  

Why not couple a better source of protein with a good amount of fat for the best results?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

I still feel whey is fine with a decent amount of fat (eg. 15g) especially coming from nuts or nut butter.  It has always worked well for me and others.  Again, this is not ideal but it is doable (especially for a comp diet).

BTW - Nice pics Cowpimp


----------



## LAM (Dec 16, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think whey is the worst choice of protein you could possibly have before bed.  Whey isn't very good at keeping your body in an anabolic state for extended periods of time; the body assimilates it too quickly.  Adding fats to slow gastric emptying helps alleviate this problem, but not toally.
> 
> Why not couple a better source of protein with a good amount of fat for the best results?



you can also add fiber which slows the modulation of the amino acids...personally I only buy whey that contains aminogen which solves several problems...


----------



## Robboe (Dec 16, 2004)

I eat carbs with every meal.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 16, 2004)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Ill survive, Ive made "the switch", no more banana at nite...Just cottage cheese...2 straight nights of resisting the banana so far!lol
> 
> I think Ill try the berries option..yum!


I eat cottage cheese right before bed everynight. When bulking, I eat it with Banana or Bluberries. When cutting, a little natural peanut butter and splenda.   Cottage cheese with PB will digest very slowly throughout the night without a large effect on insulin.


----------



## sara (Dec 16, 2004)

What you eat in your last meal TCD?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 16, 2004)

Usually scrambled eggs and oats.


----------

